# Interview with Melvin Lardy, Stump Branch Logging



## pjandfriends (Dec 28, 2009)

Melvin Lardy did an on air interview with the Pj and Friends Radio Show out of Daytona Beach, FL

Melvin will be on the air each Monday following the new season of Ax Men, doing a Monday morning Q-Back of the show. Begining Monday 01/11/10 Check at www.pjandfriends.com 

Listen to todays interview here: http://www.pjandfriends.com/shows/122809/pjandfriends122809_melvin_lardy.mp3


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 29, 2009)

Great interview! Great to hear from Stump Branch (Melvin). Wish they were still with Ax Men. He is a down to earth real logger.


----------



## pjandfriends (Dec 29, 2009)

*Stump Branch will be on Season 3*

Well Melvin and his crew Stump Branch will be on season 3. I spoke with him and the new season starts Jan 10th. Like they did with season 1 the episodes will be shown on Sunday Nights, and he has agreed to be on our show every Monday following the show to talk about the episode.

You can check the details out here at the Pj and Friends website


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats great news...Melvin's back on Ax Men.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 30, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Thats great news...Melvin's back on Ax Men.


Hes teaming up with Pihls crew


----------



## pjandfriends (Jan 10, 2010)

*Live interview with Melvin Lardy Monday 01/11/10*

Hey watch the Ax Men on the history channel, then tune in on Monday 01/11/2010 to hear Melvin Lardy owner of Stump Branch Logging on air with Pj and Friends. 

You can tune in at www.pjandfriends.com
Follow PJ and Friends on facebook

We are on from 1:00pm - 2:30pm eastern Melvin will be on at the 2pm hour.
that is 11 am pacific. If you want to call in and talk to Melvin you can call the show at 386.523.1880.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah Melvin! Good to see your still at it. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhhh, Melvin.  He had a fan out working in the woods.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2010)

Melvin Joined Pihl for season 3 AWESOME!!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 14, 2010)

pjandfriends said:


> Hey watch the Ax Men on the history channel, then tune in on Monday 01/11/2010 to hear Melvin Lardy owner of Stump Branch Logging on air with Pj and Friends.
> 
> You can tune in at www.pjandfriends.com
> Follow PJ and Friends on facebook
> ...



shame...get your show on Sirius XM!


----------



## pjandfriends (Jan 14, 2010)

*Id love to be on Sirius...*



mtfallsmikey said:


> shame...get your show on Sirius XM!



I would love to be on Sirius.... 

Pj


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 15, 2010)

pjandfriends said:


> I would love to be on Sirius....
> 
> Pj



any way you can talk Melvin into posting here?


----------



## pjandfriends (Jan 15, 2010)

*I will ask him Monday.*



mtfallsmikey said:


> any way you can talk Melvin into posting here?



Tune in Monday I will ask him, if you want call in and ask him? 

Hey watch the Ax Men on the history channel, then tune in on Monday 
01/18/2010 to hear Melvin Lardy owner of Stump Branch Logging on air with Pj and Friends. 

You can tune in at www.pjandfriends.com
Follow PJ and Friends on facebook

We are on from 1:00pm - 2:30pm eastern Melvin will be on at the 2pm hour.
that is 11 am pacific. If you want to call in and talk to Melvin you can call the show at 386.523.1880.


----------

